# how can i remove my ip from the blacklist



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

how can i remove my ip from the blacklist


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 1, 2015)

What blacklist? If it's for a specific site, you need to contact that site administrator and ask them to whitelist you.

Unless you've been causing trouble, in which I doubt they'd remove you.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> What blacklist? If it's for a specific site, you need to contact that site administrator and ask them to whitelist you.
> 
> Unless you've been causing trouble, in which I doubt they'd remove you.


no because when i got my ip sever from comcast they say my ip been hacked and spamming and they are comming out to to give me a new wifi router with a new ip server


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 1, 2015)

None of that makes any sense.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> None of that makes any sense.


when they test my ip they say when i got the router  before i got it it was senting out spams


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2015)

If all you need to do is change your IP address, you don't need to change out your modem/router, simply have Comcast issue you a new IP.  This gets done automatically as well every so often when your DHCP lease runs out and you power cycle your modem.

It's possible whoever had the IP before you was used for spam and hack attacks, but who is the one telling you this?  How did you find this out in the first place?


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

Geoff said:


> If all you need to do is change your IP address, you don't need to change out your modem/router, simply have Comcast issue you a new IP.  This gets done automatically as well every so often when your DHCP lease runs out and you power cycle your modem.
> 
> It's possible whoever had the IP before you was used for spam and hack attacks, but who is the one telling you this?  How did you find this out in the first place?


because when i try to sign up on a fourm it did not let me and i want on a blocklist to see if my ip is on the list it is on the list


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> because when i try to sign up on a fourm it did not let me and i want on a blocklist to see if my ip is on the list it is on the list


If it's just a forum that's blacklisting you, it's most likely not because of hacking or spamming, simply the person who had it before you (or someone else on the same network as you) was banned from that forum.  You can contact the forum and tell them the situation, or reboot your modem every so often until you get a new IP.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

Geoff said:


> If it's just a forum that's blacklisting you, it's most likely not because of hacking or spamming, simply the person who had it before you (or someone else on the same network as you) was banned from that forum.  You can contact the forum and tell them the situation, or reboot your modem every so often until you get a new IP.


how long should i reboot it for


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> how long should i reboot it for


Just unplug and replug it, you don't need to wait in between.  Keep in mind this will only work if your lease has expired from Comcast, otherwise you will pull the same IP.  If it's just one forum blocking you, if rebooting your modem doesn't get you a new IP you should just contact the admin.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Just unplug and replug it, you don't need to wait in between.  Keep in mind this will only work if your lease has expired from Comcast, otherwise you will pull the same IP.  If it's just one forum blocking you, if rebooting your modem doesn't get you a new IP you should just contact the admin.


it will not give me a new ip


----------



## beers (Dec 1, 2015)

Dang dude, there's a few layers that need to be separated here.

If you're just trying to register on a forum then that has little to do with Comcast directly.  You can either unplug your router for the duration of the DHCP lease or do a MAC clone on the router to present as a 'new device', which should tell the provider's DHCP server to give you a different address.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> it will not give me a new ip


Is it just one forum that won't let you sign up?  Just contact them and tell them...


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

never mind i am getting a new ip wifi router by comcast


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 1, 2015)

You don't need a new router.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> You don't need a new router.


i am so getting a new one


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> i am so getting a new one


There is no such thing as an "ip wifi router".

Did Comcast say they would give you a new one for free?  If so then I guess it's no big deal, but if they haven't said they'd do it, or they'd charge you for it, it is not necessary to do what you want.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 1, 2015)

Geoff said:


> There is no such thing as an "ip wifi router".
> 
> Did Comcast say they would give you a new one for free?  If so then I guess it's no big deal, but if they haven't said they'd do it, or they'd charge you for it, it is not necessary to do what you want.


they say i will get one for free


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

just what i got a new wifi router just now from comcast for free and with a new ip  my new ip is not on the blocklist thank you comcast .


----------



## beers (Dec 2, 2015)

You could have saved yourself some effort by reading the replies here


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

beers said:


> You could have saved yourself some effort by reading the replies here


i did


----------



## beers (Dec 2, 2015)

Facedesk


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

beers said:


> Facedesk


godbless you


----------



## C4C (Dec 2, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> godbless you



You deceptive little troll. -_-


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

C4C said:


> You deceptive little troll. -_-


no you what ever


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> no you what ever


Hey if you got it for free from Comcast I guess I wouldn't complain either, other than wasting time talking to them on the phone and having to setup a new modem/router.  Personally I would not use a router from an ISP, I would use a dedicated modem and third party wireless router.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Hey if you got it for free from Comcast I guess I wouldn't complain either, other than wasting time talking to them on the phone and having to setup a new modem/router.  Personally I would not use a router from an ISP, I would use a dedicated modem and third party wireless router.


bye


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2015)

MichaelRobinson said:


> bye


That has nothing to do with what I said.  I simply said getting a wireless router from your ISP is not something I'd recommend.


----------



## MichaelRobinson (Dec 2, 2015)

Geoff said:


> That has nothing to do with what I said.  I simply said getting a wireless router from your ISP is not something I'd recommend.


i dont have too if i dont want one


----------

